# Birds of Prey: Neuer Name soll mehr Zuschauer anlocken



## AndreLinken (11. Februar 2020)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Birds of Prey: Neuer Name soll mehr Zuschauer anlocken* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Birds of Prey: Neuer Name soll mehr Zuschauer anlocken*


----------



## Balhor (11. Februar 2020)

Der Film ist absoluter Scheiß gewesen. Völlig egal wie man den nun nennt...


----------



## devilsreject (11. Februar 2020)

Endlich wurde der Name geändert, jetzt kann ich rein gehen.....


----------



## USA911 (11. Februar 2020)

Ein Produkt mit neuem Namen wird dadurch nicht besser!
Genügend Unternehmen können davon ein Lied singen. Ebenfalls wäre der Effekt andersherum genauso gewesen, denn wenn das Produkt nicht ankommt, wäre es mit dem anderen Namen von vornherein auch nicht besser gewesen.
Ist das wieder die falsche Lehre die die Macher ziehen? " Mh, die Leute wollen das Produkt nicht, mh kann nicht am Produkt liegen, muss wohl der Name sein..."


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Februar 2020)

Gestern hieß es noch Raider, heute Twix. Der Kunde wusste trotzdem dass es derselbe Schokoriegel war. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## OldShatterhand (11. Februar 2020)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Gestern hieß es noch Raider, heute Twix. Der Kunde wusste trotzdem dass es derselbe Schokoriegel war.



Aber Raider schmeckte besser 

Ach übrigens:

https://www.derwesten.de/panorama/t...einen-neuen-namen-geben-muss-id226323627.html

schön wärs ja^^


----------



## Apes (11. Februar 2020)

Ich mag die DC-Filme ja sehr, auch den Justice League fand ich gut. Aber der hier interessiert mich irgendwie so gar nicht... Ich weiß nicht woran das liegt, aber die Trailer haben mich leider gar nicht abgeholt... Anschauen werde ich ihn mir sicherlich mal. Aber Kino... weiß nicht. Schade


----------



## Celerex (11. Februar 2020)

Macht auf jeden Fall Sinn, wobei es dafür wahrscheinlich schon zu spät ist. Ich hab mir damals schon gedacht, dass "Birds of Prey" nicht wirklich schlau gewählt wurde. Wohl die wenigsten Spontan-Kinogänger dürften mit dem Namen etwas anfangen können. Aber wie gesagt, ist die Änderung viel zu spät, da mittlerweile bekannt ist, dass der Streifen wohl nicht besonders gut ankommt. Ich werde ihn mir trotzdem demnächst noch anschauen.


----------



## Martina (11. Februar 2020)

Ok ich kenne den Film nicht und er reizt mich bisher auch nicht was ich in der Vorschau gesehen habe. Grund: einen reinen HQ Film hätte ich mir gerne angesehen, aber die anderen " Ladys" interessieren mich nun gar nicht.
Ich denke wenn sie einen reinen HQ Film gemacht hätten wer der Erfolg deutlich größer


----------



## Banana-GO (11. Februar 2020)

Birds of Pray? Ist das der Untertitel von Topgun 2? xD


----------



## Chroom (11. Februar 2020)

Puhh das war knapp. Gut das sie das jetzt ändern. Wäre ja fast schief gelaufen


----------



## Tomrok (11. Februar 2020)

Ich denke, am Anfang stand das Konzept eines "Birds of Prey" - Films. Dieser würde ja auch auf den Comics basieren, da es diese Vereinigung ja gibt. Dann hat man sich überlegt, dass Harley Quinn doch so beliebt ist. Und dann hat man den Film umgeschrieben und den Namen des eigentlich Films ergänzt. Jetzt hat man gemerkt, halt mal, Birds of Prey kenn ja keiner, also schnell Harley Quinn drüber schreiben... Ob diese Änderung allerdings noch was am Erfolg ändert bezweifle ich. Cinemaxx z.B. weiß noch nichts von dem neuen Namen auf seiner Homepage...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Februar 2020)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Aber Raider schmeckte besser


Kann sein... Ich war eh der Snickers-Typ. ^^


----------



## Wowillusch (12. Februar 2020)

Vielleicht wurden einfach zu viele Menschen schon von den letzten Filmen geschädigt, die auf eine reine Frauen Truppe gesetzt haben. Siehe Ghost Busters, 3 Engel für Charlie usw. Man hat halt keine Lust mehr auf Filme die einfach schlecht sind, weil sie einem die Emanzipation von ach so starken Frauen in den Rachen stopfen. Wobei ich nicht glaube das das bei Birds of Prey der Fall ist, schade eigentlich. Werde dem Film trotzdem noch eine Chance geben.


----------



## Murmelgrumpf (12. Februar 2020)

Wowillusch schrieb:


> Vielleicht wurden einfach zu viele Menschen schon von den letzten Filmen geschädigt, die auf eine reine Frauen Truppe gesetzt haben. Siehe Ghost Busters, 3 Engel für Charlie usw. Man hat halt keine Lust mehr auf Filme die einfach schlecht sind, weil sie einem die Emanzipation von ach so starken Frauen in den Rachen stopfen. Wobei ich nicht glaube das das bei Birds of Prey der Fall ist, schade eigentlich. Werde dem Film trotzdem noch eine Chance geben.



Exakt mein Gedanke. Ich weiß, daß das völlig politisch unkorrekt klingt, aber wir sind hier ja schließlich unter uns 

Der Trailer hat mir richtig gut gefallen und auch ich werde ihn mir sicher anschauen, aber einer der ersten Gedanken war auch bei mir, das ist ein "Frauenfilm" ... und zwar keiner mit Hugh Grant oder Keira Knightley sondern einer der Kategorie "Männer schaut her, wie wir Mädels euch den Arsch versohlen". Und alleine das schränkt die typische superheldenuniversumaffine Zielgruppe schon deutlich ein, nämlich - die Kerle. Frauen wiederum [Klischee ON] tendieren generell nicht so zu Superheldenfilmen [Klischee OFF] und lassen sich von der Ex vom Joker vielleicht nicht so sehr einfangen. Also, zweite Einschränkung.

Ergo (und in vollem Bewußtsein der pauschalen Aussage), Männer zieht es nicht in Filme mit emanzipierten Frauen und Frauen nicht in Filme mit Superhelden. Schlechtes Boxoffice-Ergebnis erklärt.


----------



## AlBundyFan (12. Februar 2020)

also ich werde mir den film ansehen - ich sehe mir gerne filme mit starken hübschen frauen an. 
warum das andere männer nicht wollen weiß ich nicht. aber ist doch geil frauen beim kämpfen zuzusehen.


----------



## noname812 (12. Februar 2020)

Ich denke das Problem ist eher, dass der Film keine eindeutige Zielgruppe hat. Ich bin zum Beispiel ein Fan der der Comics, hab mich gefreut als ich von der Idee gehört habe und hatte keine Lust mehr nachdem ich den Trailer gesehn hatte. Keiner hat irgendwas mit den Chracteren aus den Comics zu tun. Sucht zum Beispiel mal nach Cassandra Cain, Batgirl und Tochter von Lady Shiva. So jemand im Film wär der Hammer gewesen und schaut euch dann mal an wie sie im FIlm aussieht. Und ich bin glaub ich nicht der einzige Fan der so denkt. 

Wenn jetzt der Film aber nicht für die Fans der Comics ist, aber vom Thema auch nichts für den typischen Marvel Kinobesucher und erst recht nicht für Leute die sonst aich keine Comicverfilmungen schauen, für wen ist der Film dann?


----------



## RedDragon20 (12. Februar 2020)

AlBundyFan schrieb:


> aber ist doch geil frauen beim kämpfen zuzusehen.


Kurioser Fetisch...


----------



## Gast1664917803 (13. Februar 2020)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Kurioser Fetisch...



Gefühlt gibt es Frauen-Schlammcatchen schon seit den Römern...


----------



## SOTColossus (13. Februar 2020)

AlBundyFan schrieb:


> also ich werde mir den film ansehen - ich sehe mir gerne filme mit starken hübschen frauen an.
> warum das andere männer nicht wollen weiß ich nicht. aber ist doch geil frauen beim kämpfen zuzusehen.


Klar, dann aber bitte leicht bekleidet in einem Schlammbecken oder wenigstens einem Wrestling Ring oder von mir auch noch Lingerie Football. Aber nur Männer verkloppen auf völlig überdrehte und überzeichnete Art und Weise und dann nicht einmal leicht bekleidet sein, das geht gar nicht


----------



## AlBundyFan (19. Februar 2020)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Kurioser Fetisch...



bin sicher nicht der einzige. 
und da die meisten gerne männer beim verkloppen anderer männer in filmen zusehen und hier bei den meisten die sexuelle komponente wegfällt(sind ja fast alle hetero)ist es doch kurioser, daß man gerne sieht, wie einfach menschen zusammengeschlagen werden.
wenn wir schon auf dem niveau bleiben.


----------



## RedDragon20 (19. Februar 2020)

AlBundyFan schrieb:


> bin sicher nicht der einzige.
> und da die meisten gerne männer beim verkloppen anderer männer in filmen zusehen und hier bei den meisten die sexuelle komponente wegfällt(sind ja fast alle hetero)ist es doch kurioser, daß man gerne sieht, wie einfach menschen zusammengeschlagen werden.
> wenn wir schon auf dem niveau bleiben.


Ja gut, mir fällt gerade dein Username auf. Das sagt schon alles.


----------



## MichaelG (19. Februar 2020)

Wo ich Kloppereien gerne sehe ist bei Slapstick (Marx-Brothers, Dick&Doof) oder bei Bud Spencer/Terence Hill bzw. bei  Kingsman, James Bond oder Kung Fu-/Karatefilmen wie z.B. Bloodsport, Karatetiger, Bruce Lee und Co.. Ansonsten mag ich Actionfilme generell. 

Aber bei den Actionfilmen mit FSK 16 + gibt es eigentlich seltener Keilereien. Da geht es (abgesehen von Filmen wie Matrix, John Wick und The Equalizer 1/2 die mir ad hoc einfallen (allerdings bei den letzten beiden auch eher incl. Einsatz von Gegenständen als Waffe; z.B. Kreditkarte oder Bleistift) eher meistens etwas intensiver zur Sache (Waffen).

Und wenn man so sensibel ist dürfte man sich dann auch keine Filme wie Batman, Iron Men und Co. anschauen. Dort wird sich auch gekloppt (mal nebenbei).


----------



## KylRoy (19. Februar 2020)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Gestern hieß es noch Raider, heute Twix. Der Kunde wusste trotzdem dass es derselbe Schokoriegel war.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


Trotzdem habe ich dann kein Twix mehr gekauft - obwohl ich Raider mochte.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. Februar 2020)

KylRoy schrieb:


> Trotzdem habe ich dann kein Twix mehr gekauft - obwohl ich Raider mochte.


Naja, immerhin konsequent. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------

